# Code for Chart Review



## dballard2004 (Sep 3, 2008)

Is there a CPT code that anyone knows of for a chart review that a physician performs without patient contact?  How about a code for when a physician writes a letter to another physician concerning a patient?  I say there are not codes for this, but I have doctors arguing with me saying that there has to be a code to cover the time they spend performing these services.  I say no.  Any insight?


----------



## 4uicode (Sep 4, 2008)

*hope it's helpful!*

I just went through a similar situation with some of my docs.....there are no codes that can be billed for chart review, labs review all of that is inclusive of the e/m that is being billed.....and as far as the letter goes...if that letter was part of a consult that he already billed for that letter in the consult code....if it wasn't part of a consult then that too is inclusive of any e/m services or procedures that were performed.


----------



## dballard2004 (Sep 5, 2008)

My thoughts exactly!  My providers seem to think that there is a code for everything that they do!


----------



## sayachith (Sep 5, 2008)

*I too agree*

I too agree there is no such code. I suggest next time show them the Cpt code book and let see what they come up with.


----------

